# Shortening Mitutoyo Digimatic Scale



## mksj (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi,

I wanted to see if it is possible to cut a Mitutoyo Digimatic Scale that I would like to adapt to the tail stock of my lathe. I am familiar with the magnetic grating type, but not the capacitance type used by the Mitutoyo Digimatic. If it is possible, which end would I cut and does it effect the origin reading?
Thanks.


----------



## davidh (Nov 3, 2014)

i think the best thing to do if you get no replys is to call them with your model number. . .


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a bunch of old/unserviceable calipers (worn jaws) with digimatic scales sitting in a drawer, I darn near took one to the chop saw to see for myself.  I'm pretty confident that you can cut them wherever you want but have never tried it myself.  Origin can be set anywhere on the scale.  I found a reference on another site where a couple of fellows shortened them stating that they cut the end opposite of the logo. I don't know if it was because they wanted to have the nice logo or whether they thought it would make a difference.


----------



## mksj (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you for the information. I did note that other posting also. They mentioned that the cut end would need the ground strap reconnected.

I will do some more research into it and contact the manufacturer, but I am sure they will say to buy a shorter one.


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 4, 2014)

Now I'm curious. If I get a chance tonight I'll cut one and give you a report. I don't see the need for a "ground strap" on a steel instrument.  Good luck getting anyone at Mitutoyo to give you an answer, I work with those guys regularly and unless you happen to luck out and the design engineer accidentally picks up the phone they're not going to have a clue.


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 4, 2014)

I cut the end off of a 6" digimatic scale with a 14" chop saw tonight after first removing the 4 screws that held the electronics onto the back plate.  Aside from the heat distorting the top layer of plastic that covers the copper scale everything works great. I zeroed and set origin at each end.  I've had a few of these come into the lab with the top layer of plastic (kind of a plastic coated canvas material) badly damaged and had to peel it completely off for the reader head to slide by. There's nothing underneath but a whole lot of segmented copper plates.  I used the adhesive backed plastic from a thermal label printing machine to re-cover the scales and put them back in service.


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 4, 2014)

Thinking about this at lunch tonight.  Rather than cutting an expensive scale that you could sell or use elsewhere, have you considered using a $12 harbor freight digital caliper?  That's how I did my tailstock.  ou have to use a carbide drill bit to put a hole in the jaws, the stainless steel is hardened.


----------

